# Does anyone actually excercise with thera bands?



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

just curious

if so any good results?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

It's more useful as slingshot bands than exercise bands, lifting weights is much more effective and is easier.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> just curious
> 
> if so any good results?


I use Theraband tubes for exercise. They are very effective, and can be carried around in my pocket. It's also very hard to hurt yourself using them. I recommend them highly, especially for old geezers like me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I used to use an old inner-tube for exercise, it's the only strength training I recommend; tone is better than bulk ... look at Bruce Lee.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

They are good for physical therapy. They can exercise muscles in ways that weights cannot, since weights rely on gravity.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdvyux_rotator-cuff-shoulder-exercises-wit_sport


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


>


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> They are good for physical therapy. They can exercise muscles in ways that weights cannot, since weights rely on gravity.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdvyux_rotator-cuff-shoulder-exercises-wit_sport


Ive had to use them more than once for this and been thinking of using in my regular workout


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Good for stretching.


----------

